# BNR34 Update...3 years on



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thought I would do a little update on my BNR34, seeing as its nearly 3 years ago I put in the order for this car via Miguel....as i needed to return to GT-R ownership after the EVO6 TME.

After around 8months of searching we found the right example in Tokyo.

One owner from new & perfect condition throughout. Low mileage, with Nismo side skirts & rear spats, along with the revised late spec interior (which was factory finish, not retro fitted).

The car had been cherished at Nismo Omori all its life (going on the service book / clutch etc) and they had kindly fitted their ECU.

Everything I wanted rolled in an R34….oh and it had to be blue!

(Though i do slightly still kick myself not having bought the z tune replica at Nismo festival that year:bawling

Since then, the car has not missed a beat and gets maintained at RK.

This 34 is also waxed and detailed once a week, and thanks to Alex (Serious Performance) gets some really nice products applied to it! I have only driven it in the rain once in 3 years



It had TE37s on when we sourced it, however they now live on Toni’s Yellow R34, as I opted to return to NT03s.

Gio (Hipo) kindly donated me his suspension from the mk1 competizione Top Secret R, 

CAR FEATURE>> TOP SECRET COMPETIZIONE R - Speedhunters

which give it a much nicer feel to drive....and also his Carbon Fibre TS Bonnet.:thumbsup:

Items from Auto Select, Nismo, ARC and Border Racing have been fitted this year, to improve the car slightly but i have not gone for big power.

The car performs nicely and makes around 450bhp.

Enjoy the pictures….different locations will follow in the next few weeks, post planned Road Trip












































I opted for 2 Takatas to keep driver and passenger in check

























Nismo b trims....always a must on a GT-R



































Few Shiny Bits













R35 GT-R rear badges fitted 















TOMEI sticker kindly supplied by our friends at TOMEI.

(more to come from them for my R34  )


Fuji speedway 5th anniversary tag.....kindly supplied by Miguel last month:thumbsup:













Rear LED's....or "christmas tree lights" as GTRCOOK keeps saying


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

damn..


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Truly awesome Matty! :thumbsup:


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Real stunning matty...

Only thing i dont like, is the white wheels, i think they are to agressive against the blue colour.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Car looks stunning mate. I'll have to pop and see you soon mate.

And the wheels are multi spoked sexual-ness to me mate!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey mate, been a while since you updated on your 34.

Looking stunning as always :thumbsup:

They arn't christmas lights, there fairy lights............ :runaway:

Only joking mate, some really nice upgrades on an immaculate car.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

I just see a a car with 4 wheels and a engine ....

(waits for a slap)... 


only joking... nice car.. just drive it more


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice.. NT03s are awesome. I have NT03s on my Civic!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

What strut brach is that


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks

It's by border. Very rare 

Only myself, ianoc & Keith have one


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice one Matty, the car really looks great :clap:

There's one thing missing...

...you need the LED reverse/foglight kit


----------



## Matze (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice car and very clean! I like the old school GTR emblem.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I remember it took ages to find this car 3 years ago. Even back then it was difficult to come across a properly looked after one. It's good to see you've kept it mint all this time & it's looking better than ever now mate. :thumbsup:

So next time I'm in the UK, can I borrow it?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Austrian GTR said:


> Nice one Matty, the car really looks great :clap:
> 
> There's one thing missing...
> 
> ...you need the LED reverse/foglight kit


Agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, those LED/reverse light kits are pretty neat!

p.s. That Nissan emblem on the bootlid is in the wrong place!


----------



## supraph (Oct 9, 2009)

your car is perfect!

need the same ;-)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the badge stays ;-)


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice! very clean!


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice car, but im a little biased.... Bayside blue with NTO3's here too:thumbsup:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

very nice! love the Border bar and ARC catch tank, nicely done.
you mentioned it was sourced from Tokyo, but did you know it has Hiroshima parking verification stickers on it? Hiroshima City West to be exact 
Beautiful car though, I wish I was allowed to get an R34


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> very nice! love the Border bar and ARC catch tank, nicely done.
> you mentioned it was sourced from Tokyo, but did you know it has Hiroshima parking verification stickers on it? Hiroshima City West to be exact
> Beautiful car though, I wish I was allowed to get an R34


Hi Daryl

yes im aware of that 

because i put it on there 

the original one was a little weathered when we registered it, so i just bought another one and put it on there (from the evo)


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey matt looking good i see you have the same seats as mine :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful R-34Gtr
You are really keeping that car 100% mint:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Absolutely stunning matty!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice.. VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Simpley stunning....but then 'waxed and detailed one a week' that's not a surprise!

Lovely car there Matty.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Simply mint, matty. Great choice of parts gives it real presence. You really know how to take care of your R. :thumbsup:


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Its as beautiful as the blue sky 

What are your long term plans for this car. Keeping it forever?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

YokoAE86 said:


> Its as beautiful as the blue sky
> 
> What are your long term plans for this car. Keeping it forever?


No i wont keep it 

just enjoying it for the time being


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

an awesome 34, very nice gear on it


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Stunning mate, makes me regret selling mine :bawling:


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

are those 18s?

would look worlds better on the same type 19s.. they look a bit small now that i look at it again

that along with a slight drop would just make it.,...


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Fabulous car Matt:thumbsup:
B B by a long way the best colour for a 34.
Some v nice touches on the car as well.

Keith


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

wonderful and perfect r34 :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

souroull said:


> are those 18s?
> 
> would look worlds better on the same type 19s.. they look a bit small now that i look at it again
> 
> that along with a slight drop would just make it.,...


They are extremely rare wheels (NT03s)

i dont think they ever came in 19", trying to find perfect 18s is hard enough


----------



## DaudG (Aug 9, 2010)

wow that looks beutifull, amazing work and effort


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Took another cheeky pic at the weekend


----------



## gorsey (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks amazing!! Makes me want to trade in my r33!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

NT03s look superb..

That bonnet; is it me or are the shut lines on the passenger side off??


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Lovely looking GTR, and a very sensible state of tune for a road car:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir I need to slighty adjust the bonnet dampers

But it's exaggerated by the angle


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheeky pic indeed !
Looking Fab Matt.
Picking up my white 32 on fri Matt.
Oh & out in the 33 this eve 1st time could really here the
Amuse Ti. As I got her mapped last thurs. Bloody hell sounds
Fantastic:runaway:

Keith


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

KM BlackGTR said:


> Cheeky pic indeed !
> Looking Fab Matt.
> Picking up my white 32 on fri Matt.
> Oh & out in the 33 this eve 1st time could really here the
> ...


Thought you may like that muffler!


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea fabulous bit of kit Matt.
Howls like a mad thing. & about the same weight as a 
paper bag :clap:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Matty whats that in your avatar? 34?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

agent-x said:


> Matty whats that in your avatar? 34?


Yep.. Looks like one of those Kansai HKS demo cars from TAS maybe?!

Again, the NT03s are... :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Yep.. Looks like one of those Kansai HKS demo cars from TAS maybe?!
> 
> Again, the NT03s are... :thumbsup:


yeah its a pic i took at TAS this year, HKS Kansai car


----------



## YB0THA (Jul 31, 2010)

nice


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Only just seen this thread. Now that is one very nice car. Mmmmmm.....Congratulations!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice Matty, a great example of a 34 with tasteful mods.


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Apologise for bringing up a old thread, but matty, can tell us the width and offset you had with these 18" Nto3's.

Really swinging towards a set of these with semi slicks for track use


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you want a set of genuine NT03s we have sets for GT-R with us in Japan

those were 18 x 10 + 18


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

wonderful wheels


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

where is this car now?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lewis_08 said:


> where is this car now?


My buddy owns it.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sh. R34 GTR - YouTube


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine... also on a bayside blue R34


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey mini, I don't know why you're so shy about sticking pics of your 34 up, let's see the rest of it :thumbsup:, by the way I decided against powder paying the te37's, they weren't as bad as I thought


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

stephenwap said:


> Hey mini, I don't know why you're so shy about sticking pics of your 34 up, let's see the rest of it :thumbsup:, by the way I decided against powder paying the te37's, they weren't as bad as I thought



Glad someone is sticking to genuine wheels 

I think when I bought mine they were £650


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

WOW! White Enkei's really stand out.


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

White wheels on blue car can never go wrong  car looks great mate!


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

very nicely done up!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

can one of the mods delete this thread

thanks


----------

